# Fenix LD20



## Jackscrj (Dec 2, 2009)

I purchased a Fenix ld20 and have had it for about a month now. 

First off I got my off of amazon for about $60 dollars arrived new version with the pocket clip get to that later. 

What is in the box: light, pocket clip, lanyard, holster, papers, spare o-rings and tailcap cover.

User Interface (UI)
Full click of reverse clicky to activate light.
The ld20 has 2 modes that are selected by turning the bezel.
Output levels are selected with a soft press or click off-on with the reverse clicky switch.

mode 1 with bezel lose (its not lose structually) as rated by fenix

9 lumens 47 lm 94 lm SOS 

Turbo mode thighten bezel all the way

180 lm strobe

When losening the bezel to select standard mode make sure to losen at least a quarter turn or unintentional activation of turbo can result causing it to dip to 9 lm

Eurgonomics 
Feels okay a bit small for me but with pocket clip seems a bit bigger.
it is possible to change modes with one hand *edit* I mean from turbo to general. AKA Bezel twist*edit*

If you attach the lanyard the holster becomes almost useless. You can put the light in emitter down but extraction is difficult. Pocket clip completely elimates posiblitly of emitter down in holster but is still able to be emitter up. Holster has a velcro loop for quick afixing to belt but is wobbly maybe not on a larger belt. also has a sewn loop under that. Velcro secures light in holster. If you carry the light with only pocket clip or completely naked it will work well. 

Good quality lanyard. The pocket clip leaves the whole emitter head exposed.

So far I have been very happy with this light. It is my first high quality flashlight. Sometimes I find the absence of momentary on a downside however that is not the Philosophy of use (PSU) of this light. It is a Great all purpose light. The beam is very effective between 20 and 120 ft roughly. Spill is provides usable light.

A very good video review by NUTNFANCY he also has some other lighting products reviewed. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=nutnfancy#p/search/3/arwWjpZSCmc

here are some pictures
what is in the box






10ft away from bed
f3.2 1/8 shutter iso800





All folowing are of these settings
f3.2 Shutter 1/4 iso800

wall 15ft away 6ft between window frames
med 47lm





high 94 lm





Fence approx 80ft away (80ft isn't as far as it sounds)
med 47lm





high 94lm





Turbo 180lm





Hope this helps those interested in a fenix ld20


----------



## parnass (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the review and photos, Jackscrj.


----------



## 1anrm (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice to see how the beam looks like for the LD20 outside it's very clean and I like it. Thanks for the review and pics.


----------



## DVN (Dec 2, 2009)

some day i'll be able to get me one of these beauties 

looks like a great light


----------



## jankj (Dec 3, 2009)

DVN said:


> some day i'll be able to get me one of these beauties
> 
> looks like a great light



It is a great light. The LD20 family (L2D became LD20, only minor upgrades) has been around for a few years, and is a great general use light. Good, solid fenix quality, slim profile and simple to use. 

I actually prefer the UI of LD20 to my quark. The only things I feel are lacking are
1) A neutral white emitter
2) A low low (10 lumens is blarangly brutally blinding when it's dark) 
3) The spacing of the levels could be _*slightly*_ different. More like the quark AA^2, you get perceived jumps in brightness and not linear increase in lumens. 

IMO, the big fat hot spot is slightly better than the quark small hot spot at close and medium distance, but the quark has the upper hand at longer distances. On the other hand, the quark has a beautiful, even spill. Either way, you just can't go wrong with these lights.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I have had my eye on the LD20 ever since it came out and it looks like an ideal EDC light for my needs.

Here's a couple of silly questions. Does the pocket clip come attached to the light at the factory? Can it be installed/removed without scratching the aluminum body of the light?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 3, 2009)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Thanks for the review! I have had my eye on the LD20 ever since it came out and it looks like an ideal EDC light for my needs.
> 
> Here's a couple of silly questions. Does the pocket clip come attached to the light at the factory? Can it be installed/removed without scratching the aluminum body of the light?



It comes attached.
I got a small scratch on mine removing it because it was on TIGHT!
Someone posted before to use a little oil on them to help......wish I had seen that earlier.


----------



## phosphor (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice review.....the outside beam shots are great reference.

Of all the lights I've looked at this is the one I liked best, and think it would be the most useful for the widest range of applications. 

- regards


----------



## luke_DF (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for this helpful review, looks like I'll be getting one of these....


----------



## luke_DF (Dec 5, 2009)

btw. is this a smooth or textured reflector?


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 5, 2009)

luke_DF said:


> btw. is this a smooth or textured reflector?



Textured.


----------



## luke_DF (Dec 5, 2009)

supplier I ordered one from offered smooth or textured, I was curious as to which ones Jackscrj has got (outdoor pics).


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 5, 2009)

luke_DF said:


> supplier I ordered one from offered smooth or textured, I was curious as to which ones Jackscrj has got (outdoor pics).


 


luke_DF said:


> btw. is this a smooth or textured reflector?


 
Mine has a textured reflector



ZRXBILL said:


> It comes attached.
> I got a small scratch on mine removing it because it was on TIGHT!
> Someone posted before to use a little oil on them to help......wish I had seen that earlier.


 
The Pocket clip is tight. I got small scratch where the clip attaches have to look close to see. Best way to remove (i think) is to grab between thumb and index finder right were clip connects with ring that secures it and hold body and pull straight up. It hurts a little and pops up hard but shouldn't leave a scratch. I can't tell if it does because mine is already.


Last night I was repairing a fence and cutting excess pieces of wire (used for securing to fence posts) small probably 12guage about 1-3in in length. Fell in dirt turbo mode found them fast.:twothumbs


----------



## brucered (Dec 5, 2009)

great review. i bought mine based on reviews found on this site.

i've had mine for a few years now, very solid light. we also bought one for my dad and dad-in-law.

anyone know if the clip can be purchased separately?


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 5, 2009)

brucered said:


> great review. i bought mine based on reviews found on this site.
> 
> i've had mine for a few years now, very solid light. we also bought one for my dad and dad-in-law.
> 
> anyone know if the clip can be purchased separately?



I haven't found it, but I emailed Fenix CS about buying the TK and TA series clips, and they said all of the clips were available for order by dealers. So I guess you need to convince a dealer to order it for you.


----------



## batmanacw (Dec 5, 2009)

Just picked up one of these to replace a L2D that I sold to a friend. Its a great light with a very good run time. My textured reflector is not as perfect as I would like, but its not bad. The hot spot has some fingers of light bending into it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 8, 2009)

C-Beam said:


> I haven't found it, but I emailed Fenix CS about buying the TK and TA series clips, and they said all of the clips were available for order by dealers. So I guess you need to convince a dealer to order it for you.



i was told....

*Hello Bruce,

Thanks for contacting us. Right now Fenix does not sell the clips separately through us. The new clips are not backwards-compatible with the older lights.

Best regards,
Mary
4Sevens.com*


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 8, 2009)

brucered said:


> i was told....
> 
> *Hello Bruce,
> 
> ...



:shrug:

Fenix told me they weren't backward compatible,too, until I told her the ta21 clip works fine on my tk11.


----------



## T-3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Got my 2 LD20's today!! One is going to be a gift to either my father-in-law or my best friend... whoever doesn't get the LD20 will get a Quark AA2 Turbo! :thumbsup: I haven't had time to play with it much yet. We're prepping for our new home move-in this weekend and it's taking all of my free time right now! Once we've settled in some, I'll play with it and my other new ones too!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 9, 2009)

Now that people have had some time to use their Fenix LD20s a bit, what are your long term impressions? What are their pluses and minuses now that you've had to live with it for a while? Is there any nagging problem with the LD20?


----------



## brucered (Dec 9, 2009)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Now that people have had some time to use their Fenix LD20s a bit, what are your long term impressions? What are their pluses and minuses now that you've had to live with it for a while? Is there any nagging problem with the LD20?



no problems with mine. works great. very classy looking and super bright.


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a all around good utility light. However I would not recommend this light to be used a main duty light. It starts at to low of an output and lacks momentary on. I would say the lack of momentary on is the biggest problem with it. Which isn't really a problem at all. Just understand which niche it fills.


----------



## batmanacw (Dec 10, 2009)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Now that people have had some time to use their Fenix LD20s a bit, what are your long term impressions? What are their pluses and minuses now that you've had to live with it for a while? Is there any nagging problem with the LD20?



Yes, one nagging problem. 

If you used lithium primaries, it looses its low due to the higher voltage. All my back up batteries I carry because I travel are lithium. Kind of annoying, but my main batteries are duraloops, so I don't have to care unless those primaries become necessary. 

Other than that, its a great light. I think I will like the new Quark 2AA a little better with the super low, low.


----------



## beliyrost (Dec 10, 2009)

Great light!! I have one, just love it!! But i think mine came with the old plain lanyard.:wave:


----------



## luke_DF (Dec 16, 2009)

my LD20 impressions - 

I like this light a lot, here's why:

very good build quality. although pretty small, it feels solid and makes me think it will handle some heavy duty use. very good ergonomics, right amount of knurling and it's at just the right places, therefore feels secure in the hand holding up with thumb on the switch as well as when holding it more like a pen. the reverse clicky is responsive and comes with a nice rubber pattern finish. 

friendly user interface, and my concerns about twisting the bezel have been proved to be wrong. there's only a small turn required to switch between modes, the bezel feels secure in both of them, and while it's a small turn, it also requires some pressure, so - unless this wears off in the future (unlikely) - it looks like accidental switching of the main modes will not be a problem at all. I don't think I will be using the turbo mode much anyway (180 lumens seems excessive for most of my work needs, and I don't have a bike now or attend any rave parties either, so the strobe use will be non-existent).

I know there's a strong "moonlight or die" contingent here at CPF, so I guess the 9 lumens at the low end will not appeal to everyone. I think it will be just right for my work use, but I look forward to getting getting an EDC light with a lower low in the near future. (I also suspect it would not be too good to have an unprogrammable light starting at moonlight for work, and then having to cycle through one more mode, now the low which is quite bright is very usable and just a half click away from a powerful medium setting - but digress!)

I would describe the light beam as very pleasant, the light is very even, no artifacts whatsoever. color temperature is on the cool side, but not to some extreme degree. overall, I'm very happy with this purchase.

but - there's often a "but", isn't there?

as much as I like the light, I am extremely disappointed with the holster. it seems unusable to me. you can see that some thought went into the design process and it's got several possibly useful features, but the R&D guys probably got carried away with all this stuff and failed to make sure it actually does what it's supposed to do. bazel down is next to impossible, the holster top is too narrow. I go bazel up, but then the narrow top prevents quick access to light, as it gets stuck when you try to get it out. it's frustrating. I think the problem is at least two-fold: first of all, maybe the holster should be a tiny bit wider at the top, and secondly the material used is too thin. it should probably be a slightly thicker nylon/cordura thread than the one that was used. also, the belt loop is too big, so the holster goes up when the light is getting stuck.

I specifically ordered the clip-less version of this light. I'm not a fan of clips, but I don't rule out clip use either - for smaller lights, but 2AA belongs in the holster if you ask me. so it's a bummer I have to search for a third party holster now. and, adding insult to injury, they all seem to have velcro flaps, too. d'oh!


----------

